# Srixon Z-Star Tour Yellow



## Redwood (Jun 1, 2010)

Well,

My dozen srixon z-star yellows were waiting for me when I got home last week.

Eagerly played with them on Saturday morning in the medal, mainly to see if they were, as Srixon say, really easy to pick out compared to a conventional white ball. I'd read plenty of reviews saying that these were no different, in terms of playability, to the white Z-Star, which I currently use, so the only test was on visibility.

Let me start by confirming that they do play no differently to a conventional Z-Star.  Same feel off the face of all the clubs and same distnace, trajectory etc...  As stated in other reviews i've read, they do not show up scuff marks very well (good or bad?).

Now, visibility.  This is no marketing gimmick...it really does show up better than a white ball, both from the fairway, and in the rough.  Our course has a lot of yellow flowers around at the moment, which I thought was going to cause a problem, but as the ball is more of a greeny yellow then it wasn't an issue.  The ball really does shine out like a beacon on all areas of the course.

All in all, definitely worth investing in if you are a fan of the Z-Star.

Oh, and BTW, yes, I did manage to keep the one ball for the whole round!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 1, 2010)

There's something so wrong about coloured golf balls though.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 1, 2010)

I would have said the same Murph, but after having played these will probably stick with them.

There was certainly no need to identify which ball was mine in the group!!!


----------



## Swinger (Jul 15, 2010)

The best thing is they float!

They also look cool going through the windmill!


----------



## Parmo (Jul 16, 2010)

I have just played in Spain and these balls are far easier to find than the run of the mill white ones.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2010)

There's something so wrong about coloured golf balls though.
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
Nothing wrong with yellow balls.
Orange yeah. Baked beans.
But yellow? I'd buy some


----------



## TheEdge (Jul 16, 2010)

Ive got some but not used them yet as Im saving them for failing light, evening rounds etc..

Question - why do the Pro's not use coloured balls, Ive never seen it?
Ian Poulter could have pink ones, Ricky Fowler - orange, John Daly could even get paisley ones made....


----------



## thecraw (Jul 16, 2010)

Ive got some but not used them yet as Im saving them for failing light, evening rounds etc..

Question - why do the Pro's not use coloured balls, Ive never seen it?
Ian Poulter could have pink ones, Ricky Fowler - orange, John Daly could even get paisley ones made....
		
Click to expand...

*paisley ones made* 

Golf balls with nails hammered through them!!!!!!


----------

